# My little red go cart...



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

here's my $56 joy ride. needs the usual..brakes, tires, suspension, tune up. engine recently rebuilt, has about 70,000 miles. although it seems they didn't torque the valve cover gasket or oil pan bolts...LEAKY. needs a water pump. gonna tear out the a/c components, for a tiny bit more power. needs a little body work, oh yeah, and a HOOD.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

awesome little toy, it reminds me of mine, just because its in rough shape, but has oodles of potential.


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

did a tune up yesterday, took her fo a spin around the block, wow this car screams. still needs that water pump, so that was the last ride for a while


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

hopefully this week i will give her a bath and clean up the inside and post a few pics for all you people.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

hoyl crap 56 bucks...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Hell i bought my 88 Sentra for 50!


----------



## 88nxse (Apr 21, 2005)

I had an 87 NX SE just like that, same color and all...but I hafta admit, I like the CA18DE in my black 88 NX SE better...What's even funnier is that I call my 88 my go kart lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

UHVPLSRNV said:


> UHVPLSRNV = You Have Pulsar Envy


Actually, I'm glad you explained that.....I couldn't figure out what the hell that meant.  

ps - nice pick up for $56 :thumbup:


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*WOW!!!*

Wow!!!! it has only 70,000 miles? wow thats awesome mileage for that little classic you got. Tons of potential- fix that little bad boy up!!! ^_^


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

$56 is cheaper than an acual go cart! i would stip that thing down/cut it up and make it into a super dupe light weight toy. like SCC did to that b15. id put spare's on all 4 corners and just slide around on them (i have always wanted to do that for some reason lol)

if i found a car for $56 i would do so much stupid crap that i have alwayd wanted to do its not even funny. it would be striped and have no roof in 2 days flat lol. along with removed fenders replace by sheet metal rivoted to the inside (to make it "open wheeld lol") cut put trunk floor with rivoted sheet metal, no rear seat............lets put it this way, any none load bareing heavy gauge body pannels would be replaced with thin sheet metal. 

i demand you have a very good time with that :thumbup:


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

although your ideas are "neat", and $56 is dirt cheap, that just means that the money I saved on the auction can go towards things like, suspension, exhaust, and the like. what it really came down to is the guy selling had no idea what he had, and did not advertise it correctly. he said it was ALL rusted out and the engine ran really bad. HA! i changed the air filter and it was llike dumping out a vaccum cleaner. DIRTY! did a tune-up...yup, she purs like a kitten.

I still need to get more pics up soon


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

good luck :cheers: 

sorry, its just my dream to do something really stupid like that lol.


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

got a question for 'yall:

the radiator has been replaced with new one. it has fittings for transmission lines....if i put a sandwich adapter on the oil filter....could i run oil lines to the radiator without damaging the oil pump....?


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

will be posting a few pics today....check back!


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

here they are, though only two turned out








this is the start of a water pump job. That timing cover is a B-!

I noticed a lot of talk about seats...anyone want these?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cool, there is this "oxy clean" knock off made by a company that makes car care stuff that will fix those water stained seats right up. used it on my door panel (gross arm dirt on the arm rest) and they look 100% new now.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I miss that car  fun little car and it was the car i learned to drive a stick in at 15


----------

